# New TV speaker question



## Altered (Dec 25, 2011)

OK I got one of these TVs but I want to use my home stereo speakers to play my sound. I cannot find anything explaining how to separate the TV sound. If this is possible how do I do this.  Here is a pic of the hookups I have. I just want stereo sound not a must to have surround. 






Oh and I have wired speakers do not have RCA jacks. I have read I can take some Coax(sp) wires and cut the end and use the plug. Will that work?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 25, 2011)

I use HDMI from my cable box to the TV and then use RCA to RCA cable to run from the audio out on the cable box to the Video audio on my surround sound. I leave the TV on mute and then turn the surround up and down.


----------



## nt300 (Dec 25, 2011)

More info needed to help u.

Are your home speakers connected to a digital receiver or a device of some sort of do you only have your speakers and the wires?
If you have a digital receiver use either RCA connections for analog or for Digital audio output use digital Coaxial or toslink optical. Digital will give you better sound.
If you only have your speakers, then you need to try and use RCA connections and connect them to the 2 audio inputs on your TV. I mean it depends whether this method works or not, but it should. But your TV volume will control both the TV speakers and your external speakers I think.

Also check out these you may need them?
*6inch RCA Female to 2-RCA Male Digital Coaxial Splitter Adapter*
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10236&cs_id=1023603&p_id=6261&seq=1&format=2
*R/L Stereo Audio to Digital Coax & Optical Toslink Converter* This a life saver IMO 
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10423&cs_id=1042302&p_id=8127&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Altered (Dec 25, 2011)

I dont have a surround sound system I just have my 2 pair of PSB Stratus Silver speakers from my old stereo system. They have no RCA connectors. I am not sure exactly how to get 2 bare wires from each speaker to work with the RCA jacks. Or will they even play if I get them connected. 

My Cable box is a Pace TDC787X I see where I can hook up the RCA jacks for a left and a right speakers to it. Is this where I need to get my audio from? Or from the TV?  I know you said the TV but I would like everything channels and volume etc to work off of the 1 remote. 





If I manage to get them converted to RCA plugs on the speakers what RCA speaker connections do I use on the TV. I have 2 sets of AV plugs and 2 sets of component plugs if I am looking at it correctly.

Thank you for all the help. I am just not really up on all this LCD/LED TV stuff. The last time I bought a TV you screwed a cable or antenna to it and it was good to go.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 25, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/how_4885770_convert-speaker-wire-rca-plugs.html

if you convert bare wire to RCA and hook them up to your television they probably won't sound good. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004O0TRCO/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 25, 2011)

this should help a little.


----------



## Altered (Dec 25, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.ehow.com/how_4885770_convert-speaker-wire-rca-plugs.html
> 
> if you convert bare wire to RCA and hook them up to your television they probably won't sound good.



Oh man that is a good link. I just need to find where/who has the ends locally to make it where I can connect them. 
Now the second part is I don't know anything about this stuff so can you explain "they probably won't sound good." I really dont have the money to buy a surround system or anything similar. I just had 2 reasonably good speakers I wanted to put to use if they will work. I know _properly_ working they will sound much better than what is in the TV. I just dont know if the Cable box or TV can push them.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 25, 2011)

the Onkyo TX-NR509 has a DAC (digital analog converter), DSP (digital signal processor), amplifier, etc. the television probably uses low quality chips and you want to hook up a pair of loudspeakers to it.. I understand if you can't afford the Onkyo receiver but it really is the best option.


----------



## Altered (Dec 25, 2011)

So say hypothetically you *had* to get these two speakers working properly in stereo for this TV. What is the least expensive way to get them to work that wont fry the TV or cable box. I understand its not going to be the "best option" as I see all sorts of sound systems designed for this. I was looking for a bubba /redneck way to get some better sound with speakers I already own. If I have to spend $20 I can do that, but right now anything over $40 A. may not be worth the results and B. isn't happening on this project. 

I thought the cable box did all the digital analog converting, digital signal processing, and amplifying etc.


----------

